# which board?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Iv been lookin around a bit and have compiled a list of boards im interested in, but now im looking for some insight from some riders that are more familiar with these boards then me. I need to be able to hit the park hard and still be able to Cruz on the blues and blacks. Heres the list iv come up with,*ROME:* Riff, Slash, Agent. *NEVERSUMMER:* System,Revolver-R,SL-R. *RIDE:* Dose,DH,Concepttms. *CAPITA:* Midlifelost,Indoor Survival. *FORUM:* John Jackson Pro, Manual. *TECHNINE:* Team Goon Town.*SALOMON:* Official or maybe another salomon bc i get them cheap. and i know people on here basically hate *burton *but i get them for cheap so what about the *Custom* as well or another burton,? Im 6'0 180lbs size 11 boot. I know this is a big list but i didnt want to rule out to many boards without some feed back first. Vail, breck, and wolf creek are the mountains i visit the most if that changes things. Thanks for any feed back!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

rome agent, neversummer evo r, mid life lost are your besst options out of those. the capita is a mid wide of the indoor survival. the evo r is the freestyle version of the sl r, the agent is a sick allmt freestyle board. 

the never summer will be hard to find for a good price..


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

nice, the Agent was one of my favorites.


----------

